# How long does it take to get approved for membership?



## cupotea (Jun 1, 2004)

I became a member before the newest form that one must fill out was created. I have a friend who requested membership a few days ago and has heard nothing.

Just curious.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 1, 2004)

Suzanne,
I was away for 3 days. generally it is done as soon as we are able and time allows.

Tell your friend to please be patient w/ us.
Thanks,
SPB


----------



## cupotea (Jun 1, 2004)

Certainly. I just didn't know if there was a time frame with the new form.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 1, 2004)

Is this person registered?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 1, 2004)

Suzanne,
Who exactly is it?


----------



## cupotea (Jun 2, 2004)

I believe she chose the username Pelef.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 2, 2004)

Suzanne,
Can you let your friend know that I don't think I got the email. Could she resubmit it please?


----------



## cupotea (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes, I am on the phone with her now. She will resubmit.

I have anotrher friend (we are all posters from other boards) who cannot access the register page. When he clicks register he gets this message:

[quote:04b24b26cc]Sorry, this feature is currently not available... 
We aplogize for the inconvenience.
We apologize for the inconvenience.
The board administrator has disabled this option, and it cannot be used at this time. If you believe you have received this message in error, please contact the board webmaster[/quote:04b24b26cc]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 2, 2004)

Suzanne,
That is correct. They will get that message as registering is now done through application. This process allows the admins to sift out the &quot;dross&quot;.

She must back up one page. There she will find a template of sorts with various questions she must respond to. For instance:

Have you moved from the city to the open field, escaping the influences of the devil, which is by and large prevalent in areas where televisions and movie theaters are prevalent?

Do you enjoy Britney Spears; music as well as wall posters?

Do you enjoy sushi on occasion?

Are you a exclusive Psalmodist?

Does your church use an organ?

Do you wear a tie?

hahahahahahahahahahahaha ahem. Jus kiddin.

Yes, she does have to answer a few questions here:

http://www.puritanboard.com/RegistrationPage.htm


----------



## cupotea (Jun 2, 2004)

I read the first one about twice before I fell out of my chair howling.

And...umm....I....love...sushi.


----------



## pelos (Jun 2, 2004)

It's me! I'm here! And I'm no rice pilaf! 

Thanks for expediting my approval...it is very much appreciated.

(And I can't stand Brittany Spears...maybe if she wore a tie and played the organ?)


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 2, 2004)

Welcome Kacey!


----------



## Athaleyah (Jun 4, 2004)

*Just in case...*

Newly Reformed,

About your other friend's registration. When you click on the register at the top of the forum page you get that message that the feature is disabled. You have to go out of the forums to the registration page before you enter to get the instructions. You probably know this by now, but I did the same thing and it took a bit of looking to find it.


----------

